# Advice on basement waterproof paint



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

What type of thoroseal was used? This is from the thoroseal website.

In general, no, we do not recommend painting over Thoro coatings. ThoroSeal Waterproof Coating ® and ThoroSeal Foundation Coating ® should never be painted over. ThoroSeal ® Waterproofing Paint may be painted over, but wait at least 30 days to allow a full and complete cure, and then use latex paint only. Super ThoroSeal ® should not be painted over – painting voids the product warranty.


----------



## shaan71 (Mar 9, 2009)

The previous owner had some type of waterproofing paint on, which was followed by the said patchy Thoroseal. I don't know what type was used. Can I follow it up with more Thoroseal? If so, what type?


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd say get in touch with a basement water proofing specialist to get the job done.

one such company is www.waterproofingpa.com, they give free consultation and have basement waterproofing specialists with them.

Dana


----------



## shaan71 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot for both the responses!


----------

